# After Snowblowing



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

I was looking around and could not find this. Please excuse me if it's been answered.


What do you do with your machine after you snowblower? do you clean it out? if so how? 

I tend to just put it in my shed caked full of snow in the auger housing (I'm not sure if this is the best practice.). 
I close the fuel valve and run out the carb and she's waiting for the next snow fall.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

I think you should do your best to get that snow out of the auger housing. Having the impeller freeze up could shred your belts. Having the auger freeze could blow your shear pins or worse, tear up the gear box. If you use it again before it melts of course. 

Shear pins are an inconvenience. The other two are expensive.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

johnwick said:


> I think you should do your best to get that snow out of the auger housing. Having the impeller freeze up could shred your belts. Having the auger freeze could blow your shear pins or worse, tear up the gear box. If you use it again before it melts of course.
> 
> Shear pins are an inconvenience. The other two are expensive.



Hey John, thanks!

How do you clean yours out? Stick, Broom, Water?


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Small broom for me and then I scoop out the impeller with my hand the best I can. They say you should never stick your hand in there, but it’s obviously not a problem as long as it’s not “bound up”.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Common sense rules apply.

You brush off what you can and park it , having it all prepped for the next round … Of course having a compressor with an air gun helps if you so choose.


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

I brush off what i can easily reach and wipe off where the broom doesn't reach. I've used the pokey stick that came with it to knock the snow loose from the auger - the last few storms it was warm enough later in my garage to melt the snow off that was left (as long as you don't mind a small puddle)

same applies for the single stage as with the 2 stage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

johnwick said:


> I think you should do your best to get that snow out of the auger housing. Having the impeller freeze up could shred your belts. Having the auger freeze could blow your shear pins or worse, tear up the gear box. If you use it again before it melts of course.
> 
> Shear pins are an inconvenience. The other two are expensive.


agree 1000%

also before i use mine again i make sure i can move impeller by hand ( with engine off ) to make not froze up.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

I brush as much snow as possible, turn the bucket into the sun (if it's out), use my leaf blower or air compressor to get the rest and dry it as best I can before putting it in the shed.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I clean it out as well as possible then I use a small space heater inside the bucket to melt and dry everything. Been doing it for years. I even have some plywood that I place around it to hold the heat in. Works great.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

oneacer said:


> Common sense rules apply.
> 
> You brush off what you can and park it , having it all prepped for the next round … Of course having a compressor with an air gun helps if you so choose.


How bout a hairdryer after we clean out as best we can ?


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I use a brush for cleaning the snow off of cars to clean off any snow, especially around the augers and impeller. BTW, it is a long handled brush.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I prop up the bucket with scrap boards, allowing air to flow under the bucket . This speeds up defrosting .


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I clean it out as well as possible then I use a small space heater inside the bucket to melt and dry everything. Been doing it for years. I even have some plywood that I place around it to hold the heat in. Works great.


I do the same but I use a cardboard box to help keep the heat in. I also picked up one of those remote controlled outlets so I don't have to go back out and unplug the space heater seeing that my garage is not attached to the house


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i just run the augers for a few seconds before i shut the engine off so there is nothing in the impeller or in the augers ways. never had an issue. most snowblowers usually have hole in the bottom of the impeller housing so smaller amounts of snow should melt and drip out if it every warms up. i have had to replace a few belts for people who haven't cleaned out their impeller housings.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I used to use the methods similar to those described above until about 2 years ago. Things and methods changed after I got a real good deal on an Ingersoll Rand T30 (5HP) stand alone compressor. It is my garage and I piped it along the wall using 1/2'' black iron pipe to an air outlet and also via hose to a ball valve attached to the water feed line in my basement.

Now I just wash everything with fresh water using a garden hose. Later I connect compressed air to the water line and purge it. No frozen pipes/hose and a clean snowblower.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

I take an clean broom and sweep it off as good as I can then bring it into a heated garage to drip dry on a cardboard pallet. I take a damp cloth and go around the engine and housing while I'm at it.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I do have an old straw broom I use to clean them off, I guess the main thing is to make sure anything that moves, choke, levers etc... don't freeze on you. I also park it in the garage on a rubber floor mat so if it happens to warm up enough to melt the rest off it's not resting in a pool of water, saves on scraper bars.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

If it's somewhat sunny after I'm finished, I clean mine up a bit and leave the snow blower out for an hour or so. Then I finish cleaning after the snow thaws and refill. Refilling after use is important to help avoid gasoline problems because moisture in the fuel tank can be harmful to gasoline so refilling reduces the potential for moisture buildup.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I keep one of these in the garage right next to the snowblower:

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=bench+brush

(easy to find at Home Depot, Lowes, etc)

When im done, I stop the snowblower in the driveway, turn off the machine, engine off, then brush away as much snow as possible..
off the engine, handlebars, levers and controls, top and sides of the bucket, and also get inside the bucket to the augers, down into the chute, manually clear away as much as possible..(cant get it 100%, but can get 80% to 90% anyway.)

Inside the bucket, I make sure the snow is clear from the top of the side bearings where the augers meet the bucket sides, and the top of the gearbox, so snow cant melt, drip, then re-freeze in those areas.

Then, fire it back up, turn on the augers and impeller again to shoot out any remaining loose snow..then back in the garage.

This gets most of the snow cleared off, which will minimize (or eliminate) any melting and re-freezing problems..you dont things frozen up with ice the next time you go to use the machine..and if the snow melts in your garage, brushing off 90% of the snow prevents a giant puddle of water on your garage floor. (compared to if you didn't remove the snow at all)

So, its definitely a good thing to do! for several reasons.

Scot


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Park it in the heated garage and sweep the water out later... I can't imagine storing the blower packed with snow, not good for all the reasons listed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Huntergreen said:


> How bout a hairdryer after we clean out as best we can ?


overkill


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I guess I'm lazy. I raise the bucket with 2x4 blocks and then aim the salamander heater at it. Usually about 2 minutes and everything is thawed and dry.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I basically do what everyone else say they are doing. With my 1971 Ariens... I will be very fussy with cleaning the snow off and out of the machine as best that I can do. From off the handle bars, controls and anything that turns like the chute turning bar "U" joints to on the engine and around the belt cover. I try to do the best with the inside of the bucket but with waxing it... it helps so... much. When I do the inside of the chute and it falls in to the impeller area, I take my foot and spin the augers and what ever snow that fell back down in to the impeller area... it flies out. I also do the wheels to keep the lock for the differential free. Not that I ever use it, but I always keep it clear of snow. I even do the skid shoes. If there is any sun, I will leave the bucket facing in to the sun to melt what it can and maybe turn her around if need be. 

Then the most important thing I do is... usually the next wamer day, I coat the inside of the chute and the exit hole with wax again so that it helps me during the next storm. And if I feel up to it... I might even do all the top surfaces of the machine so that if I do end up clearing in the snow... what ever falls on top of the machine... will hopefully slide off. If I think of it, I will lube moving parts. 

It might sound like I am a bit over the top and maybe I am, but until you try it... you will never understand how much it helps...


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sscotsman posted a link to a nice brush that Harbor Freight also sells for $2. I might get one of them. Nice!


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

'Blue:


One of the things I have done over the years to address the prepping of blowers for the next time, has occurred while doing machine restorations.

During restoration, while I have the auger housing detached and augers and impeller removed, I paint the entire inside of the bucket with a high gloss, black epoxy paint, similar to the type that is used on appliances. The auger blades and impeller blades get the same treatment. 

When reassembled, the entirety of the bucket interior, except for the gear box, is black. (Obviously I'm not a "purist" when it comes to color schemes...:devil. The paint provides a very slick surface that reduces friction from the snow moving through the machine, but it has a more _*important*_ purpose.

After I'm done using the blower, I use a car snowbrush to clean off as much as possible, then I point the bucket and the fully extended chute towards the South, and prop the bucket up on a block of wood under the scraper bar so none of it is in contact with the ground. Then I just wait till maybe the next day, after letting the Sun and the wind do it's work to thoroughly dry out the machine.  It's best if you can do this on an asphalt driveway, as the driveway itself may also warm up a bit, and you may want to move the machine a time or two away from any puddles that form under the machine to speed evaporation.


You may be surprised, how, even on a very cold day, to see how much that metal coated in jet black paint warms up once the sun is back out. :thumbsup:

When I'm satisfied that the machine is nice and dry, only then does it get put away into our out building. :blowerhug:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

One other thing I always do: I do the first run down the center of the driveway from the garage to the street, then I clear out all the heavy dense EOD snow *first*.. because that contains a ton of road salt. Then I finish the rest of the driveway, which is all clean non-salted snow. I figure that helps gets most of the salted snow out and off of the machine, which should minimize salt on the machine when its put back into the garage. (salt is a killer, it greatly contributes to rusting)


Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Great post Scot, I... pretty much do the same with what I have. 



sscotsman said:


> One other thing I always do: I do the first run down the center of the driveway from the garage to the street, then I clear out all the heavy dense EOD snow *first*.. because that contains a ton of road salt. Then I finish the rest of the driveway, which is all clean non-salted snow. I figure that helps gets most of the salted snow out and off of the machine, which should minimize salt on the machine when its put back into the garage. (salt is a killer, it greatly contributes to rusting)
> 
> 
> Scot


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Mine lives outside, so I brush off the worst of it before it goes into the shed. 

If the chute rotation gets sticky I get out the Teflon and it gets sprayed down. I have a infrared heater now and I can thaw it out when I do that.
The chute rotation is usually the only issue and that tends to be fine snow that gets in under the ring.


If it needs fuel I will do that as well - its a bit tank and seems to be really thrifty engine, so upwards of 3 uses before I have to (and its a pretty big job, 150 ft of driveway, 300 feet of paths and the neighbors s 25 x 40 ft drive or the edges if she has pushed it back.


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

Heated garage so I just park it in the 50 degree garage and let in run down the floor drain. 😁


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I use the plastic "little shovel" stick that came with it (Ariens) and get off as much snow as is practical after running the augers a bit to get as much off as will come off that way. Then I just put it in the garage. Around here it is generally warm enough in the garage, especially if we go somewhere and put the car or pickup back in there that engine heat warms things up enough that the snow will melt off in a day or two. But sustained temperatures below 20° F or so are unusual around here so that is enough. The garage interior is generally about five or ten degrees above outdoor ambient in the winter, especially in the daytime with bright sunlight and that seems to be enough.

I also turn off the fuel and let the engine quit from lack of fuel before putting it away.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Lucky to have a garden hose rt inside the garage door. I always clean part of the lawn beside the drive so I put the snowblower on the lawn and hose it out real well. After each snow this happens and really preserves the paint and metal over the years.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> One other thing I always do: I do the first run down the center of the driveway from the garage to the street, then I clear out all the heavy dense EOD snow *first*.. because that contains a ton of road salt. Then I finish the rest of the driveway, which is all clean non-salted snow. I figure that helps gets most of the salted snow out and off of the machine, which should minimize salt on the machine when its put back into the garage. (salt is a killer, it greatly contributes to rusting)
> 
> 
> Scot


We're most fortunate to live on a very wide, divided street. The city trucks plow everything into the center so absolutely zero EOD and salt problems. It wasn't always this way, though. I remember dealing with EOD and salt.
Good idea how you deal with it.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Besides brushing off as much snow as I can, I dry it off the best I can. In the "warm" not heated garage, I place a box fan in front of the intake and let it blow dry. Give it a look over, check the oil, and top of the gas tank.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> also before i use mine again i make sure i can move impeller by hand ( with engine off ) to make not froze up.


I was going to type this exact recommendation, but you beat me to it so I'll just agree! I also do this immediately after use, as part of cleaning it out, so snow doesn't turn into ice.

Only reach into the mechanism with the ignition switch OFF. Yes, the engine should not be able to start just by rotating the impeller or auger, but we only get one arm/hand plus one spare and I don't want to be arguing the point while sitting in the emergency room.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I clean off as much snow as I can using a broom, and the inside of the blower housing and chute with the Ariens plastic shovel attached to to the top. I always run the chute back and forth to make certain there's no binding.

Main reason is to prevent the snow from turning to ice if the weather is below freezing, and to prevent puddles in the garage is it's above.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heat and mechanical removal would be best, but if your hitting the slushy stuff you may need chemical help. A simple, CHEAP garden pressure sprayer, with $.99 windshield washer fluid is an easy solution, as you can reach spots safely with the wand.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Heat and mechanical removal would be best, but if your hitting the slushy stuff you may need chemical help. A simple, CHEAP garden pressure sprayer, with $.99 windshield washer fluid is an easy solution, as you can reach spots safely with the wand.


Sounds like a lot of work. I'm lazy lol


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

I've been snowblowing in heavy snow country for over 50 years and don't do half of what's mentioned here. Granted, our machine is not outside, but it is in an unheated garage. I brush off the outside well and then move the chute around some. I always leave the chute in the direction I normally start blowing from just in case it were to freeze up. Unless I'm blowing slush and it's really caked up, I've never touched the auger area. I've never shut the gas off. It's not a good idea to fill the gas tank when the engine is hot. Basically I brush off the outside and park it. Never had an issue so far. The old 1236 I had needed to have the chute linkages shot up with some Amsoil MP (WD40) and worked around to get the moisture out every time I shut it down.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Also in the UP, and similar but do a bit more. Small broom and clean outside and inside bucket while idling, run up briefly to get the last out with blower engaged, and then back to idle and taxi it into the garage and shut down. I also fuel prior to use, not when done, but that is typically a few days max . . .

Garage is not heated, but insulated well enough that pulling in a warm car (or a moderate day) will melt it, so try to get as much off as possible to avoid a pond in the garage.

We never get salt on our street, so that is a non issue here . . .


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

After using my "new" restored snowblower yesterday, I put it in the garage, let the snow melt and wiped it dry with a chammy. :smile:

Claude.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Also in the UP, and similar but do a bit more. Small broom and clean outside and inside bucket while idling, run up briefly to get the last out with blower engaged, and then back to idle and taxi it into the garage and shut down. I also fuel prior to use, not when done, but that is typically a few days max . . .
> 
> Garage is not heated, but insulated well enough that pulling in a warm car (or a moderate day) will melt it, so try to get as much off as possible to avoid a pond in the garage.
> 
> We never get salt on our street, so that is a non issue here . . .


I blow out the last bit of snow too and never shut it off at full throttle...always idling. Call me real old fashioned, but I never get in front of the machine when it's on. I know it pretty much impossible for anything to happen, but we started on machines in the early / mid 60s where bad stuff could happen. Just a habit I've kept...probably for no good reason. 

Unless the usage was very minimal the last time out, I always throw a little gas in before starting it. The funnel blocks my view and I doubt really care if it's up to the top. I never get much below half a tank. I like the big tank on the new machine.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I just clean everything the best I can.. then go out later and check it again.
I can't get it all...So I end up with a little ice in the bottom of the impeller housing.. after the snow melts and freezes..I then get that out of there... Release the brake and make sure she spins easy.
I also always check for freedom before I use the machine

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

My garage is "heated" do to the furnace. I use a stiff hand held whisk broom to clean the snow of the exterior and the auger and inside of the bucket and as much of the impeller I can reach after using the clean out tool supplied. This gets the majority off the machine before it goes into the garage, where what's left melts, hopefully not much.


Whimsey


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

After blowing. Brush off the snow, put the machine in the barn, go grab a beer. Did I miss any of the important stuff??


----------

